# Please vote for Max



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Voted! And posted--iPad bumped to my DDs Facebook account. 

Love the pic. It's so ... Max.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Voted for Max!!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Voted  


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

voted too =) good luck max


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Voted!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

That's a huge stick and a great photo! Good luck!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Voted for Max..........Good Luck!

GREAT PICTURE!


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Good Luck! I voted.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Gotcha....Great Photo!

Pete


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

I Voted for Max!


----------



## MicheleKC87 (Feb 3, 2011)

I love this picture!  voted


----------



## GuliblGuy (Sep 26, 2012)

I Voted for him!


----------



## Jacques2000 (Jun 18, 2012)

voted 24 votes


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Got my vote....:dblthumb2 Great picture!


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Go, Max, go. You have my vote.

Can we vote everyday or just once ?


----------



## sdhgolden (Aug 13, 2012)

Voted! Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Voted for sweet Max!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Looks like he's up to 31 votes!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

voted


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

One vote for sweet Max, every day!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Voted for Max again today, I love that pic! You should bump this up everyday to remind us "mature" users LOL


----------



## Wendi (Jul 2, 2012)

Voted...34 so far!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks for all the votes! Yes, please vote everyday!


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Voted. Great photo!

Did you stage that, or does he actually chew on that thing?


----------



## DieselDog (Oct 16, 2012)

That's hilarious! Love it and I voted ?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Log Story. We were camping in our 5th wheel in Pismo Beach. There was a stack of firewood at the rear of the trailer next door. Max walked over, picked-up the log, carried it over near our rig, and started chewing on it. 

We kept the log, and put it out for Max every time we go camping.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Voted, I didn't know you can vote everyday!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

What a great picture, best of luck!


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Voted again ! 
You go Max


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

46 votes, go Max!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

VOTE for MAX!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Please vote! Sweet Max needs your votes to win.


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

Voted, great pic. One heck of a stick to fetch LOL


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Max is up to 53, don't forget to vote every day!


----------



## kjohnstone82 (Sep 24, 2012)

voted, good luck Max


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Woot woot 56


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Voted! - Max chewing on the fire log - love the photo


----------



## porchpotty (Aug 4, 2011)

Done! Good luck Max!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

I voted  Cute shot!


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Voted and shared. Good luck!

Julie, Jersey and Oz


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Remember to vote for Max once a day.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

62 votes, go Max!


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

Voted again


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks to everyone for all the votes.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Link for daily vote for sweet Max:

Offerpop on Facebook | Facebook

.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

just voted for Max!


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

I voted Max again!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Daily vote, #72!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Please vote! Thanks.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Voted everyday. Go, Max, go !


----------



## Lucky1990 (Aug 30, 2012)

voted! and loved it


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Just voted for Max!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Bumping up for Max, 80 votes now! Don't forget to vote everyday ♥


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I have to wait after midnight! Grrr!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Daily vote, #82!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Bumping up for Max


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I have to wait again, bumping up! Please vote daily for sweet Max.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I've just voted, go Max!
Link for daily vote for sweet Max:

Offerpop on Facebook | Facebook


.


----------



## Wendi (Jul 2, 2012)

90 votes for Max!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Voted for Max!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Keep 'em coming...92 now.

Pete


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Just voted


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

voted just now.


----------



## Zuca's mom (Aug 14, 2012)

I voted today!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Max is getting very close to 100! Keep voting everyday


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Max is at 98, vote everyday!


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

*I got 100!*

I voted Max. I got 100   :wave:​


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

103 votes now!!! Who's gonna be 104?

Pete


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks for all the votes!


----------



## eslucky (May 10, 2012)

I just voted. I have 3 Facebook accounts so you are up to 106! Good luck!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

and 107 I will try my best to remember to vote from the office tomorrow as well. It will not let me vote under other family members' fb


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

109 today - I guess it took the second vote yesterday!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Every day one vote for Max, #110!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Have voted for Max  it's a great photo of him!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

114 votes now!! Keep em coming daily


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Just voted for Max 116!!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

#117, voted!


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

I voted too!


----------



## eslucky (May 10, 2012)

Got my three votes in today...up to 123.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

done and completed - 124


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

We're up to 127!!!

Pete


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

128!! Go Max!!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

132 votes! The next highest that I see has 39 votes...Go Max!! ♥


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

133 votes...looking good 

Pete


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

134 ............... Happy Thanksgiving Max!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Voted #135!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I saw this on ihazcheeseburger and immediately thought of Max!


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

the important vote - voted


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Max is now 140............vote Please!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

142 now,,, go Max!


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Just voted


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

144 - Have you voted for Max yet?


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Lets see...took Woody out, threw another log on the fire, brushed my teeth and voted for Max # 146....good night.

Pete


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

#149, go Max!


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

150 =)!!!!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

151, Go Max Go..................Voted!


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Now is #154.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

156 votes now! Next closest has 41 votes. Maybe we can get Max on the cover! 
Keep voting daily


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Yea! Thanks for all the votes!


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

Just voted again!!!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Voted, Max you are doing GREAT!!!


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Just voted again #161


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

#164, my daily vote for sweet Max.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

#165 , you go Max !


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

167!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I voted for Max. A winning photo if I've ever seen one.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

voted - 169


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Vote for Max..........Please!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

we are now to #173


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

just voted for Mr. Max.


----------



## Dwyllis (Nov 22, 2012)

Voted! Good luck to you & Max.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

#181 Max is the Best!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

#182, go Max!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

and now we are at 185. Will try to remember to also vote for my daughter from the office.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

186 from the office


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

I voted...and shared! 187 votes!


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

woo max !!! still number one =) just voted again.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

#189! Please vote for sweet Max.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

191 and climbing!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Vote for Max!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Max 195.....Next closest has 52. Keep voting everyday, Max deserves to be on the cover!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

we are at 196 now


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

197 as of 1:30pm. Can we get to 200?


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

198 for Max!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

#199, vote for Max..Please!


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

200!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

#201 just now :


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

206 now Max!! Woo Hoo


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

#207, go Max!


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

# 208 - voted for Max!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I looked but didn't find a date when voting ends...anyone??


----------



## desi.n.nutro (Mar 18, 2011)

209. Maybe 210 it switched so fast. Is the contest still going? If you send that picture over to the caption competition send my caption with it.

Whaaat? The Doc said get more fiber!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

I believe the contest goes until December 15th. So please continue to vote!!!! Thanks to everyone.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

desi.n.nutro said:


> 209. Maybe 210 it switched so fast. Is the contest still going? If you send that picture over to the caption competition send my caption with it.
> 
> Whaaat? The Doc said get more fiber!


OK! But I have to win one caption first!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

212 and climbing..........vote for Max!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

213 let's keep this train rolling!


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

Voted!! #215! Hope Max wins!!


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

216 - voted - have a good sunday night everyone


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

#218, vote for Max!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

#221, keep voting for Max!!


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

223 - Go Max!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Bumping up. Please vote for Max! Contest ends December 15th. Thanks.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Dave I thought Max was so far ahead in this contest that it was a given he'd win? Nonetheless I voted one more time. 230!!!

Pete


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Well, Pete, it is looking good. You know what they say, no lead is safe.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

#231 Just added


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

232 - have a good day everyone!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

233................Please Vote for Max!!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

234...Let's go Max, Let's go!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

#235 for Max!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

#236 let's keep voting for Max, it's almost over and he's winning


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

238 - go Max!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

#241, for sweet Max.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

#242..........way to go Max! Please Vote!


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

243!!!!!!! yay max


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

245...............go Max - have a good weekend everyone!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

248...........vote for Max, Please!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

#249, vote for Max!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

250 votes for Max!


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

#251 just added


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

255 with my daughter's vote


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

256 today and my daughter will do from home to get 257.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

#257 Remember to vote for Max!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

#258, just voted.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

#259 vote for Max...........Please!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

260 with my daughter's vote


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

263 voted for Max!


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

267... voted for Max!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

268 Max is gonna be a star!!!!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Please continue to vote!! Last day is Saturday. Thanks!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

#269 vote for Max!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

#268 & #270 for Max today. Maybe we can make it to 300 votes!


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

271!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JaimeNTJ (Aug 4, 2012)

273, and I shared. Good luck.


----------



## Jacques2000 (Jun 18, 2012)

274!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

#276 for sweet Max.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

#278 Let's get Max over 300!! It's ending soon......


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

*279!*

279 - go Max :artydude


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

And...we are up to 280!


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

just did #282 Getting close to 300


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

284 votes and I will remind my daughter to vote for 285


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

#285. We only have 2 more days after today to vote, let's get Max over 300


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

In. #286
Don't have to have a Facebook account to vote


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

287 go Max!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Last day to vote is Friday, 12/14 at the end of the day. Thanks everyone for supporting Max!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

finally got the link to work - #290


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

#292 for sweet Max.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

#293.........Good Luck MAX!!!


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Just posted #294 I think we can make 300.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

298 - two more to get to 300!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

299!!!! Let's do this for Max...the celebrity Golden Retriever


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Darn I was gonna be #300 but someone beat me to it. Oh well, 301!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

303 now - go Max !!!!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks for all the support. The voting has concluded. Max garnered the most votes with 304! Second had 197. Great job everyone! 

Max and Dave


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Congrats Max and Dave!!!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

WAY TO GO MAX............Congratulations!!!!


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Yay congratulations! Go Max!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

:appl::appl::appl: Way to go Max!!!


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

Awesome news!!


----------

